# Fructose experiment



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Following my earlier observation that fructose was having an effect on my digestion, I decided to do an experiment. I took 25g of fructose on an empty stomach with water to see what would happen.After roughly 2 hours of taking the fructose, I started to feel a little bit of a rumbling in my belly. Until this time, however, I didn't feel anything special. This could mean very good news: no (excess) bacteria in my small bowels!After roughly 2 more hours, 4 hours after ingesting the fructose, I started to bloat. The bloat was accompanied by a low intensity and diffuse pain across my lower abdomen.After another 2 more our or so, 6 hours after ingesting the fructose, the bloating subsided a little bit and I started to feel the need to have a bowel movement. I had already had one just before taking the fructose so this urge was abnormal. After 30 minutes (6h30 after fructose ingestion) I went to the bathroom and had a (surprisingly) large BM. Towards the end, however, the stools weren't very well formed and they were sticky. It took me a while there. I didn't expel a great deal of gas which makes me think the bloating had another cause.Right now, my bowels are making lots of noise. I'm expecting a lose-stool BM in the morning, given all the activity.I will probably attempt another experiment in a day or so with 50g of fructose. I'm hopping to see a dose-dependent response to fructose. In any case, these 25g of fructose causing all these classical IBS symptoms suggest to me that I may indeed have fructose malabsorption.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

I woke at 9am the following day of ingesting the fructose. My bowels were still rumbling and I felt the need to defecate. However, I decided to hold it in until after brunch. When I did go, a few hours later, I had a small BM with mostly well formed stools. At the end, there was I higher than usual quantity of mucus. The rumbing subsided and I was fine for the rest of the day. I will attempt the experiment with 50g of fructose Monday.


----------

